# Ariens ST524 :: 5HP :: Improve Throwing Distance?



## crosis38

Snowblower: *Ariens ST524 snowblower (model: 924046, 24", 5HP, serial: 001247)

*I purchased the blower used. I've used it a couple times last year and found it would throw snow about 3 feet tops, perhaps less. I changed the drive belt and it still did the same thing so i figured the 5HP engine is the issue.

*Is it possible to upgrade this engine so that i can get better throwing distance? Or perhaps their is some form of maintenance i should look into first?*

All ears.

Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard

did you change the auger belt? maybe an impeller kit would help, check out gustoguys vid. you can buy a kit form clarence or if your handy you can make one
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd/1214-predator-212cc-impeller-kit-throws-snow-50-feet.html


----------



## hawkeye13

If the impeller is running at proper speed, the impeller clearance is the next thing to look at. many have too much clearance to begin with and it does not take too much wear and it is unacceptable... IMHO


----------



## HCBPH

*Throwing ability*

In addition to what's already been noted, check the shear bolts along with the auger and impeller bushings. I've seen both cause issues throwing but I have to agree on the others to check out first. Other thing would be the amount of snow being blown. If you have little to no snow, that also won't blow well with a 2 stage blower. You probably want at least a couple of inches to effectively blow. Dustings work best with a single stage, real snow works best with a 2 stage.


----------



## sscotsman

The engine most likely isnt the primary cause of short throwing distance..
(although it can be, if its out of tune or otherwise "weak" for some reason..)
but when this machine was new, it threw snow fine..and it still can again! without replacing the engine..replacing the engine is the *last* thing I would do..
(you could replace the engine and *not* have it fix the problem! if the engine is not the primary cause..which it probably isnt..)

Engine condition and belt condition/setup is the first thing to check..
even if those are all good, many (most) older snowblowers (of all brands, not just Ariens) are well-known for not being able to throw "wet" slushy snow very far..if its "dry" and fluffy snow, no problem! but the wet snow can be a problem..its because of the gap between the impeller and the chute wall..that problem is also easily solved!  check out these threads for more info:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-doing-installing-clarences-impeller-kit.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...larence-impeller-kit-best-mod-snowblower.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens/865-how-far-should-throw.html

SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KIT






Scot


----------



## crosis38

Wow, Impeller Kits! I never knew about such a thing. 

I will give that a try first and see how things go come winter time. I think i have some rubber floor mats i can cut up to use and my box of anchor screws are around.

I did replace the Auger Belt last year (didnt get to try it since we didnt have snow).

*Much appreciated guys!!!*


----------



## crosis38

*Auger & Impeller*



HCBPH said:


> In addition to what's already been noted, check the shear bolts along with the auger and impeller bushings. I've seen both cause issues throwing but I have to agree on the others to check out first. Other thing would be the amount of snow being blown. If you have little to no snow, that also won't blow well with a 2 stage blower. You probably want at least a couple of inches to effectively blow. Dustings work best with a single stage, real snow works best with a 2 stage.


Shear Bolts
Auger + Impeller Bushings

I will locate the manuals and figure out where these are. I will get back to you.

*Perhaps it is normal for a 5HP engine but to me the auger appears to spin quite slowly. * Again i did replace the auger belt and it feels quite tight / secure. The throttle is set to Fast.

How does one determine the correct spinning speed of the Auger and Impeller?


----------



## Shryp

The engine should be spinning at 3600 RPM, the auger and impeller are at fixed rates other than the engine.


----------



## sscotsman

Shryp said:


> The engine should be spinning at 3600 RPM, the auger and impeller are at fixed rates other than the engine.


So if the engine is spinning at its proper "full" rate, then the augers and impeller should also be spinning at the rate they are intended to spin.
Engine speed directly controls auger/impeller speed.

I bought one of these earlier this year:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-h7L36mI9g&feature=youtu.be
(start at 4:10)

another vid from the same guy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9hpI47ylYI&feature=youtu.be

How to use - TREYSIT Sirometer - Drehzahlmesser

I dont remember where I got mine..
I thought it was Amazon.com, but I dont see them listed there now.
found a few other places:

Tachometer (Treysit Sirometer) 19200 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com

19200 Tachometer

handy device, and works well!

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard

crosis38 said:


> Wow, Impeller Kits! I never knew about such a thing.
> 
> I will give that a try first and see how things go come winter time. I think i have some rubber floor mats i can cut up to use and my box of anchor screws are around.
> 
> I did replace the Auger Belt last year (didnt get to try it since we didnt have snow).
> 
> *Much appreciated guys!!!*


 sorry if you misunderstood me. i wasn't implying that you put a new motor on your rig buy look at the vid gustoguy posted because he also has an auger kit on his rig


----------



## crosis38

I havent been able to locate a sirometer to determine the RPMs of my engine -- no response from Clarence. 

If my engine were running too slow what would be the process for speeding it up? I'm assuming adjusting the knob beneath the carb.


----------



## HCBPH

*Tachometer*



crosis38 said:


> I havent been able to locate a sirometer to determine the RPMs of my engine -- no response from Clarence.
> 
> If my engine were running too slow what would be the process for speeding it up? I'm assuming adjusting the knob beneath the carb.


There are a number of non-contact tachometers. One is available from H.F. I tried the one that uses a contact wheel against something like the crankshaft, and they are not good. The non-contact ones, you put a piece of reflective take (or similar) on the item to be measured and point the unit towards it. I have not tried one of them so don't know how well they work.


----------



## crosis38

HCBPH said:


> There are a number of non-contact tachometers. One is available from H.F. I tried the one that uses a contact wheel against something like the crankshaft, and they are not good. The non-contact ones, you put a piece of reflective take (or similar) on the item to be measured and point the unit towards it. I have not tried one of them so don't know how well they work.


SUCCESS!!

I followed the vids you guys provided and added an extension to my impeller blades; a piece of mud flap is cut to extend the blade to the housing. I have the rubber flaps on 2 of the four blades. It scrapes against the sides and all is ok.

THANKS SO MUCH! I never would have considered such a thing. 

I will try to locate a non-contact tachometer here in Canada. Ideally i'm trying to find a local shop to rent / return it to since i need it only once to tune my beast.

Much appreciated for bearing with me on all this!


----------



## crosis38

*I found some photo tachometers on eBay*. Just wondering if i stick the reflective tape within the housing of the auger, what RPM should i expect from it. I'm not sure where else i can place the tape to get a proper reading from the laser.

Thanks for the education


----------



## hawkeye13

You need to determine what the ratio is between the engine pulley for auger/impeller (not the one that drives the wheels) and the impeller/auger pulley. Your engine pulley is smaller so will turn faster than the auger pulley. You can probably measure the pulley sizes and use that. then you know if your engine turns at 3600rpm the auger is going to turn slower than that as determined by the ratio...


----------



## HCBPH

*Tachs*



crosis38 said:


> *I found some photo tachometers on eBay*. Just wondering if i stick the reflective tape within the housing of the auger, what RPM should i expect from it. I'm not sure where else i can place the tape to get a proper reading from the laser.
> 
> Thanks for the education


Digital Photo Sensor Tachometer

Something like that. I've not tried one of these but I assume you put the marker on something like the belt pulley on the motor. I'm guessing they have some form of calibration for the size of pulley and just take a reading.

If you get one, let us know how it works out. I'm always interested in new 'toys'.


----------

